

How much conversation is actually taking place on social media? - ar_turnbull
http://hellowulu.tumblr.com/post/92741920494/how-much-conversation-is-actually-on-social-media

======
ar_turnbull
Hey HN, we're a pre-launch startup
([http://www.hellowulu.com](http://www.hellowulu.com)) that would love to hear
your thoughts on the state of conversation online. Are you having real
conversations on Twitter/Facebook/etc?

